# converting a transom mount to a bow mount trolling motor



## netman (Feb 13, 2010)

Has any one converted their transom mount motor to a bow mount trolling motor? Just curious if anyone has any tips on this.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 13, 2010)

Look under the *electrical forum section* and you'll find some answers too how people have made that simple change.


----------



## netman (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks.....i did find some other posts after some more searching. didn't see them at first. That is pretty easy
.


----------



## whitedog59 (Feb 28, 2010)

netman said:


> Has any one converted their transom mount motor to a bow mount trolling motor? Just curious if anyone has any tips on this.


I did one a number of years ago. Called minn kota and ordered a bow mount. Instaslled it then put the motor in the mount.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 8, 2010)

I just bought a chunk of 3"x4" aluminum angle and used that to mount the motor. And spun the handle around.


----------



## King Rat (Apr 14, 2010)

Nussy said:


> I just bought a chunk of 3"x4" aluminum angle and used that to mount the motor. And spun the handle around.


If you turn it around, want you have to rewire it from your forward 5 speed
and 2 reverse because i did :?


----------



## Froggy (Apr 14, 2010)

No you dont, there is a screw on the bottom of the units, just turn the prop around, going forward!!


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 14, 2010)

actually, all you do is take the screw out of the head, and spin the head around... the motor still has to face the same direction no matter what...


----------

